# H115i wird nicht von Windows erkannt !



## FotoFreak (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community  

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen neuen Pc zusammengebaut, läuft soweis alles ganz toll, bis auf die WaKü.

Ich kann machen was ich will, Sie wird mir im Geräte-Manager nicht angezeigt, wird gar nicht erkannt von Windows, dass da überhaupt was verbunden wurde -.-
Die Pumpe Läuft, Lüfter "Noctua 14..." auch und der Corsair Schriftzug leuchtet auch, bloß in Corsair Link taucht die Pumpe nicht auf "ist klar, Windows will Sie ja nicht erkennen".

Was mache ich nur falsch ? Hoffe , ihr bekommt das Problem mit mir zusammen gelöst 
Ich habe mal ein wenig im Internet recherchiert und bin darauf gestoßen, die Pumpe mit einem anderen Kabel an die Gehäuse-Schnittstellen "USB 2+3" anzuschließen und siehe da, wieder das Gleiche, Corsair leuchtet, mehr aber auch nicht.
Habe alle USB Header auf dem Board ausprobiert, jedesmal leuchtet der Schriftzug, sollten also nicht defekt sein.
Im Bios stehen auch alle USB auf Aktiviert.
So langsam verzweifle ich echt an der Sache 

Ist nicht so, dass ich ein Newbie bin auf dem Gebiet, aber ist halt meine erste WaKü 

Achso, evtl ist es für euch wichtig zu wissen, welches Board ich habe 

Board: Asus Maximus IX Formula
CPU : i7 7700k @ 4,8Ghz


Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch allen !

Mit freundlichem Gruß
FotoFreak


----------



## defender197899 (25. Februar 2017)

hast du die Corsair Software installiert ?


----------



## Combi (25. Februar 2017)

ohne die steuerungssoftware läuft das ding nicht.entweder cd einlegen,oder auf der herstellerseite runterladen..
und das ding ist KEINE wakü....das is ne flüssigkeitskühlung...


----------



## FotoFreak (25. Februar 2017)

Moin Leute, ich habe mir so viel Mühe bei meinem Text gegeben, um alle Antworten auszuschließen, die man so aus Emails kennst vom Support  "Standart vorgefertigte Email Texte, wir kennen sie sicher alle" 

Natürlich habe ich Corsair Link installiert, hatte ich auch oben bereits erwähnt !

@Combi, ich gehe stark davon aus, dass du mit "Steuerungssoftware" Corsair Link meinst, ja logisch ist installiert.
Hier mal ein Auszug meines Textes oben 

Edit: in Corsair Link taucht die Pumpe nicht auf "ist klar, Windows will Sie ja nicht erkennen".

Ich vermute, du hast meinen Text nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen, oder ?
Sie Wird ja nichtmal von Windows erkannt, da hilft die tollste Software nix "Software ist trozdem installiert ja" 

Eine CD liegt bei Corsair nicht dabei, habe die Software von der Herstellerseite.

Ich hoffe dennoch, dass sich hier ein paar mehr User dazu melden.

Mit Freundlichem Gruß
FotoFreak


----------



## Schwarzseher (26. Februar 2017)

AIO PUMP/W_PUMP+ Steuerung
[Disabled (Deaktiviert)] Deaktiviert die Wasserpumpensteuerungsfunktion.
[Auto] Erkennt den installierten Wasserpumpentyp und
schaltet automatisch die Steuerungsmodi um.
[DC mode (DC-Modus)] Aktiviert die Wasserpumpensteuerung im DC-Modus
bei 3-poligen Gehäuselüftern.
[PWM mode (PWM-Modus)] Aktiviert die Wasserpumpensteuerung im PWMModus
bei 4-poligen Gehäuselüftern

Ist im Bios alles korrekt eingestellt?Überwachungsmenü?
Bei einigen klapps wohl nur über usb 2.0 extern.
Wichtig ist ja erstmal das sie Läuft und auch kühlt


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Februar 2017)

schonmal bios komplett zurück gesetzt bzw direkt aktualisiert? Hast du andere Geräte die du mal an den Header hängen kannst  (Gehäuse oder so)?


----------

